# [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*[Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung
Einleitung

...Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Noctua NH-D14
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Scythe Grand Kama Cross
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Thermalright Venomous X
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Xigmatek Balder
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Coolink Corator DS
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Zalman CNPS 10X Flex
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

Testsystem

Temperatur-Messungen
...Testszenario
...Kühlleistung: Standardlüfter
...Kühlleistung: 1x Referenzlüfter
...Kühlleistung: 2x Referenzlüfter

Lautstärkemessungen
Fazit
Links*
*Danksagung*​
Bevor wir doch mit dem eigentlichen Roundup beginnen, möchte ich mich noch bei vielen Beteiligen bedanken, ohne die dieses Roundup schlichtweg nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Vielen Dank für die super Zusammenarbeit.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein riesen „Dankeschön“ an Caseking, die mir Prolimatech’s Megahalems zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank an Alpfenföhn/EKL, die mir ein Exemplar der Nordwand zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiteres „Dankeschön“ geht in Richtung Noctua, die mir ein Exemplar des NH-D14 zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin möchte ich mich bei Scythe für die freundliche und schnelle Bereitstellung des Mugen 2 und Grand Kama Cross bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiteres „Dankeschön“ geht an Xigmatek für dessen Unterstützung.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein großes „Dankeschön“ geht an Coolink die mir kurzer Hand ein Exemplar des Corator DS zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich mich bei PC-Cooling für die schnelle Lieferung des Venomous X bedanken.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​Die Anzahl, der auf dem Markt verfügbaren alternativen Luftkühler ist fast unüberschaubar und gleicht einem dicht bewachsenen Dschungel. Als Käufer steht man vor der Qual der Wahl sich für einen Kühler zu entscheiden. Doch welchen Kühler sollte man kaufen? Welcher Kühler ist sein Geld wert und hält was er verspricht? Der folgende Test soll Klarheit schaffen. Auf dem Prüfstand stehen 9 aktuelle Kühler die im gehobenen Segment angesiedelt sind. Mit von der Partie ist z.B. Prolimatech’s Megahalems, Noctuas’s NH-D14 und Thermalright‘s neustes Topmodel, der Venomous X. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B*​
In der überholten „B“ Revision schickt Prolimatech den Megahalems mit einem überarbeiteten Montage-Kit ins Rennen. Von Haus aus ist es nun möglich, den Kühler auch auf LGA1156-Mainboards zu verschrauben. Doch ein Punkt gleich vorweg: das Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme muss weiterhin zusätzlich erworben werden. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Die Verpackung hat sich im Vergleich zur ersten Revision nur minimal verändert. Auf der Vorderseite ist eine Grafik des Kühlers abgebildet. Weiterhin ist die Front der Verpackung mit einem kleinen Aufkleber versehen, der den Käufer darauf hinweist, dass er den Kühler in der neueren „B“ Revision gekauft hat. Die restliche Verpackung ist recht unspektakulär. Viele Spezifikationen oder Informationen werden nicht abgedruckt. Wer auf der Suche nach Informationen ist, wird von Prolimatech gebeten, dessen Internetpräsenz aufzusuchen. Einzig die Abmessungen und das Gewicht werden abgedruckt. Zusätzlich druck Prolimatech eine Empfehlung mit auf die Verpackung, den Kühler mit einem 120mm Lüfter bei 1.200rpm (Umdrehungen pro Minute) zu verwenden.
Der Lieferumfang enthält alle wichtigen Teile, die für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen nötig sind. Dazu gehören die überarbeitete Backplate und die angepassten Verstrebungen. Für Sockel 775-Systeme liegt ein Abstandshalter für die Mainboard-Rückseite bei. Seit der Revision „B“ verfügen einige Schrauben auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Unterlegscheibe. So nehmen die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards bei der Montage keinen Schaden mehr. Neben einer Spritze Wärmeleitpaste dürfen vier Klammern zum Befestigen der Lüfter auch nicht fehlen. Die erste Revision enthielt nur zwei Klammern. Zu guter Letzt liegt eine gut bebilderte und deutlich beschriebene Montageanleitung bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Spezifikationen*​
Prolimatech setzt beim Megahalmes Rev. B. wie auch bei der ersten Revision, auf 6 Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6mm. Die Abmessungen ohne Lüfter sind recht kompakt und  insofern recht vielversprechend, dass der Kühler keine Speicherbänke blockiert. Mit verbautem Referenzlüfter (Scythe S-Flex), kratzt der Megahalmes knapp an der 1.000 Gramm Grenze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Impressionen*​
Optische Unterschiede zwischen der ersten und zweiten Revision lassen sich nicht feststellen. Prolimatech hält nach wie vor am „zwei Tower“ Design fest. Der Kühler verfügt so über zwei voneinander getrennten Kühltürmen. Die sechs Heatpipes liegen direkt nebeneinander und sollen die Abwärme der CPU abtransportieren. Die silberne Lackierung erweist sich als äußerst schlicht und zeitlos. In Kombination mit den silbernen Heatpipes lässt der Kühler allerdings etwas „Bling Bling“-Atmosphäre aufkommen. Alternativ bietet Prolimatech den Megahalmes auch noch in schwarz an. Die schwarze Version hört allerdings auf den Namen „Mega Shadow“ und ist sonst vollkommen baugleich zum silbernen Bruder. Wie auch bei der ersten Revision verlaufen die Heatpipes durch den Fuß des Kühlers. Ein direkter Kontakt zum Heatspreader der CPU ist nicht vorhanden. Die Verarbeitung ist wie bei der ersten Revision sehr hochwertig und offenbart keine Kritikpunkte. Scharfe Kanten oder Verarbeitungsfehler lassen sich nicht feststellen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Montage*​
Dank eines recht rustikal und klobig wirkenden Montage-Kits sitzt der Megahalmes perfekt. Dank flexibler Backplate lässt sich der Kühler ohne großen Aufwand auf aktuellen Intel-Systemen verschrauben. Zuerst müssen die Gewindeschrauben in die Backplate gesteckt werden. Damit diese nicht einfach wieder herausfallen und die Montage zur Tortur wird, legt Prolimatech kleine Gummiringe zum fixieren bei. Diese werden einfach auf der Oberseite der Backplate über die Schrauben gestülpt und sorgen dafür, dass die Schrauben nicht aus der Backplate fallen. Vor der Montage ist es allerdings noch wichtig, die entsprechenden Löcher an der Backplatze zu wählen. Die Wahl der Löcher hängt vom verwendeten Sockel ab. Die Löcher für ein LGA1366-Mainboard befinden sich in diesem Fall ganz außen. Dank der beliegenden Schrauben lässt sich die Backplate relativ fix mit dem Mainboard verschrauben. Auf der Unterseite verfügen die Schrauben über eine aufgeklebte Unterlegschreibe damit die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards keinen Schaden nehmen. Mit wenigen Handgriffen lassen sich auch die Querstreben verschrauben. Zu guter Letzt muss noch die Schutzfolie unter dem Kühler entfernt und die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufgetragen werden. Wichtig, wer den Kühler auf einem AMD-System verbauen möchte, kommt nicht drumherum, das optionale Monate-Kit mit zu bestellen. Kurz und knapp gesagt, ist die Montage relativ simpel und geht einfach von der Hand.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A*​
Winterliche Namen haben bei Alpenföhn Tradition. Nach der Gletscherspalte, dem Groß Clock´ner und dem Brocken brachte Alpenföhn vor einigen Wochen einen weiteren Kühler auf den Markt. Die Alpenföhn Nordwand. Mittlerweile ist die Nordwand in zwei farblich unterschiedlichen Versionen erhältlich. Zum einen wäre da die erste Version in Schwarz/Kupfer und die zweite Version in Silber/Blau. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Die Verpackung ist ebenfalls, wie die Namensgebung, für Alpenföhn typisch. Farblich sticht die Verpackung wegen ihres auffälligen Designs sofort ins Auge. Zusätzlich zu der schwarz/lilafarbenen Farbgebung kommt die aufgedruckte Berglandschaft. Auf der Vorderseite verfügt die Verpackung über ein Sichtfenster was den Blick auf die Heatpipes und den Sockel des Kühlers ermöglicht. Neben den abgedruckten Spezifikationen, enthält die Verpackung noch Fotos von einigen Highlights die der Kühler bietet. Dazu gehören z.B. der blau leuchtende Lüfter und die besondere Entkopplung des Lüfters.
Auch der Lieferumfang der Nordwand lässt keine Wünsche offen. Zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Monate-Kit legt Alpenföhn noch einen 120mm Lüfter bei. Eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste sowie eine Installationsanleitung sind ebenfalls mit im Lieferumfang enthalten. Als besonderes Extra legt Alpenföhn einen 7V Adapter für den Lüfter bei, der sich so ohne Lüftersteuerung drosseln lässt. Damit der Kühler auch mit zwei Lüftern genutzt werden kann, liegen 8 + 2 Entkoppler bei. Die zwei weiteren Entkoppler dienen dabei als Reserve.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Spezifikationen*​
Mit verbautem Lüfter bringt Alpenföhn’s Nordwand 900 Gramm auf die Waage und landet damit im Mittelfeld. Auch in Sachen Heatpipes trumpft Alpenföhn auf: 5 Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 8mm sollen für kühle Temperaturen sorgen. Damit die erste Revision der Nordwand auch LGA1156-tauglich wird, verschickt Alpenföhn das entsprechende Befestigung-Kit kostenfrei nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Impressionen*​
Optisch ist die Nordwand ein echter Hingucker. Die Kombination von schwarz und Kupfer macht optisch wirklich viel her. Damit das Design nicht zu langweilig wird und sich von anderen Kühlern am Markt absetzt, hat Alpenföhn den Lamellen der Nordwand eine geschwungene Form verpasst. Die fünf verbauten Heatpipes ragen auf der Oberseite des Kühlers nicht hinaus und wurden perfekt in die Oberseite mit eingearbeitet. So erhält der Kühler auf der Oberseite einen sauberen Abschluss. Dank einer speziell angebrachten „Rille“ können die verbauten Lüfter vollständig vom Kühlkörper entkoppelt werden. So werden keine Vibrationen übertragen. 
Alpenföhn setzt bei der Bodenplatte auf die Hauseigene „Heatpipe Direct Contact“, kurz H.D.C-Technik. Bei dieser Technik sind die Heatpipes so in den Sockel eingearbeitet, dass sie den Heatspreader der CPU direkt berühren und die Abwärme so direkt aufnehmen. Der Sockel des Kühlers verfügt weiterhin auch über kleine Kühlfinnen. Da jede Heatpipe einen Durchmesser von 8mm ergibt, ist die Bodenfläche des Kühlers viel größer als aktuelle Heatspreader. So kann es passieren, dass nicht alle Heatpipes genutzt werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Montage*​
Auch bei der Montage kann die Nordwand Pluspunkte sammeln. Die Montage besteht zwar auch aus vielen Kleinteilen, ist aber dank der guten Anleitung ohne viel Aufwand zu erledigen. Sobald die Backplate mit den Schrauben versehen wurde, kann diese von hinten hinter das Mainboard gepackt werden. Wichtig ist vorher die Wahl der Löcher. Diese richten sich allerdings nach dem verwendeten Sockel. Auf der Oberseite des Mainboards werden die vier Schrauben mit den beiliegenden Muttern verschraubt. Damit die Schrauben richtig in der Backplatze sitzen, muss darauf geachtet werden, dass die Nut der Schraube in der Kerbe der Backplate sitzt. Die Nut befindet sich auf der Unterseite des Schraubenkopfes und fügt sich perfekt in die Backplate. So ist sichergestellt, dass die Schrauben sich bei der Montage des Kühlkörpers nicht mit drehen. Nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite des Kühlkörpers entfernt werden. Mit den Muttern kann der Kühler nun perfekt fixiert werden. Die Entkoppler lassen sich einfach in die für sie vorgesehene Kerbe stecken und der Lüfter ist perfekt entkoppelt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14*​
Nach einer längeren Pause stellte Noctua im vergangenen November den NH-D14 vor und sorgte für ordentlich Furore. Der Kühler setzte nicht nur in Sachen „Kühlleistung“, sondern auch in Sachen Optik und Lieferumfang neue Maßstäbe. Mit dem NH-D14 hat Noctua ein quasi perfektes und vollkommenes Komplettpaket geschnürt, was sich im Duell mit anderen Kühlern als gut erwiesen hat.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Auch die Verpackung des NH-D14 ist wahrlich gigantisch. Auf der Front sind ein kleines Bild des Kühlers, sowie weitere Features abgedruckt. Zusätzlich wird die Verpackung durch eine Zeichnung des NH-D14 geschmückt. Auf der Oberseite druckt Noctua die vollständigen Spezifikationen des Kühlers und der beiden enthaltenen Lüfter ab. Eine Seite enthält eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung. Die Rückseite enthält eine genaue Erklärung der Kern-Features des Kühlers.
Der Lieferumfang des NH-D14 übertrifft die Lieferumfänge anderen Testkandidaten um Weiten und ist wirklich erstklassig. Noctua hat wirklich an alles gedacht und setzt damit hohe Maßstäbe. Neben der Installationsanleitung und dem eigentlichen Montage-Kit legt Noctua noch viele weitere Extras bei. Dazu gehören der extra Schraubendreher, der Case-Sticker, ein Y-Adapter für Lüfter und zwei Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter (U.L.N.A.). Weiterhin liegt eine Spritze Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste bei. Als Lüfter fügt Noctua dem Lieferumfang einen 120mm (Noctua NF-P12) und 140mm Lüfter (Noctua NF-P14) hinzu.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Spezifikationen*​
Noctua’s NH-D14 ist ein echtes Schwergewicht. Der Kühler bringt mit zwei montierten Lüftern ein stolzes Gewicht von 1.200 Gramm auf die Waage. Aufgrund der Abmessungen kann es je nach Montage zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen, da der Kühler womöglich die ein oder andere Speicherbank blockiert. Weiterhin ist der NH-D14 zu allen aktuellen Plattformen kompatibel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Impressionen*​
Auch die Optik des NH-D14 ist gigantisch. Aufgrund der Abmessungen ist der NH-D14 ein echter Kollos. Das „Twin Tower“-Design erinnert zwar sehr stark an Thermalright’s IFX-14, hat mit diesem aber kaum etwas gemeinsam. Die sechs Heatpipes verlaufen vom ersten Tower durch die Bodenplatte in den zweiten Tower. So ist eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Abwärme gegeben. Noctua verzichtet auf großartige Spielereien und lässt den Kühler so sehr edel aussehen. Durch das asymmetrische Design des NH-D14 bietet der Kühler auf der Seite der RAM-Bänke mehr Freiraum und garantiert so trotz der Größe des Kühlers gute Kompatibilität. 
Auch die Verarbeitung es erstklassig. Noctua legt sehr große Sorgfalt an den Tag. So sind alle Lamellen akkurat und ordentlich mit den Heatpipes verlötet. Interessant an dieser Stelle ist, dass alle Lötstellen so ziemlich gleich ausschauen. Durch die Zacken an den einzelnen Lamellen bekommt der NH-D14 sein typisches Profil. Der 140mm Lüfter steht unten und oben etwas über den Kühlkörper hinaus und sorgt unten somit auch für Frischluft für die umliegenden Bauteile des Mainboards. Damit die Lüfter keine Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper übertragen, verfügt der Kühlkörper über kleine Gummiwürfel auf denen der Lüfter aufliegt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Montage*​
Auch wenn die Montage viele Einzelteile benötigt, ist sie relativ einfach und geht recht zügig vonstatten. Da die Backplate für alle aktuellen Intel-Systeme geeignet ist, muss bei einem LGA1366-System der Schaumstoff-Abstandshalter entfernt werden. Danach lässt sich die Backplate ganz einfach von hinten hinter den Sockel stecken. Die beiliegenden Schrauben werden auch von hinten durch die Backplate gesteckt. Da sie über einen sechseckigen Kopf verfügen, können sie sich nicht mit drehen und sind starr. Auf der Vorderseite müssen nun die Abstandshalter sowie die Querstreben angebracht werden. Mit den vier Rändelschrauben wird alles fixiert. Nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist, kann der Kühler montiert werden. Hierbei muss der  Lüfter in der Mitte entfernt werden, da man sonst nicht an die Schrauben kommt. Sobald dieser entfernt und der Kühler in Position gebracht ist, lässt er sich mit wenigen Handgriffen festschrauben. Dank der ausgeklügelten Lüfter-Klemmen ist  es äußerst einfach den Lüfter wieder zu fixieren.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*​
Auch Scythe überholt den Mugen 2 in der „B“ Revision mit einem neuen Montage-Kit. So ist der Mugen 2 nun LGA1156 tauglich und bekommt weiterhin eine neue Verpackung spendiert. Auch wenn es den Mugen 2 schon etwas länger auf dem Markt erhältlich ist, gehört er noch längst nicht zum alten Eisen. Wie schon in der ersten Revision kann der Mugen 2 mit einer erstklassigen Kompatibilität aufwarten.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Scythe spendiert dem Mugen 2 eine bunte und farbenfrohe Verpackung. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Scythe umwirbt den Kühler mit Leistungssteigerung von ca. 10%. Weiterhin ist der Front zu entnehmen, dass der Kühler nun für LGA1156-Systeme geeignet ist. Auf der Rückseite druckt Scythe Hinweise zur Garantie des Kühlers ab. An den Seiten findet der Käufer eine detaillierte Auflistung der Spezifikationen und des Lieferumfanges vor. Weiterhin druckt Scythe Bilder vom Montage-Kit ab, die auf die große Flexibilität hinweisen. Auf der anderen Seite druckt Scythe Bilder einiger Kern-Features des Mugen 2 ab. Dazu gehörten etwa die F.M.S.B. (Flip Mount Super Backplate) die für alle aktuellen Sockel geeignet ist und Scythe’s M.A.P.S. (Multiple Airflow Pass-through Structure) Technik, die perfekt auf den im Lieferumfang enthaltenen „Slip Stream“ Lüfter angepasst ist. Dadurch soll ein optimaler Airflow erreicht werden.
Aufgrund der enormen Flexibilität des Kühlers, enthält der Lieferumfang viele Kleinteile. Die Backplate ist zu allen aktuellen und einigen älteren Sockeln kompatibel und daher recht flexibel einsetzbar. Eine Montageanleitung sowie eine kleine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste sind ebenfalls enthalten. Leider geizt Scythe mit den Lüfterklammern etwas und legt nur ein paar bei. Wer einen weiteren Lüfter montieren möchte, muss ein zweites Set Klammern extra kaufen. Dagegen sammelt der Mugen 2 mit der Kompatibilität zu älteren Sockeln wie LGA478 oder Sockel 754/939 wieder Pluspunkte.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Spezifikationen*​
Der Mugen 2 zeichnet sich durch eine verhältnismäßig hohe Flexibilität aus. So ist der Kühler auf fast allen Systemen nutzbar. Scythe setzt auf 5 Heatpipes die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 6mm haben. Dadurch ist der Kühler in der Lage auch hitzköpfige Prozessoren ordentlich zu kühlen. Mit einem Gewicht von 884 Gramm sortiert sich der Kühler im Mittelfeld ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Impressionen*​
Die Optik des Mugen 2 ist eindeutig – man erkennt direkt von welchem Hersteller der Kühler stammt. Das Design von Scythe ist einfach unverkennbar und hat einen großen Wiedererkennungswert. Die Kombination von silbernen Lamellen und kupfernen Heatpipes stahlt ein gewisses Understatement aus. Scythe übt sich mit dessen Design in Zurückhaltung. Dennoch wirkt das Design sehr stimmig und schick. Dabei setzt Scythe auf fünf einzelne Kühltürme, die in der Mitte über einige Lamellen verbunden sind. Dies dient einfach zur Stabilität des Kühlers. Jeder „Kühlturm“ verfügt über eine 6mm dicke Heatpipe. Die Enden der Heatpipes wurden mit einer Kappe versehen. Auf größere Spielereien verzichtet Scythe. So baut Scythe eher auf die altmodische Art, die Heatpipes mittels einer Kontaktplatte zu verschweißen. Die Heatpipes haben keinen direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader der CPU, sondern nehmen die Abwärme erst durch Bodenplatte auf. Zusätzlich verfügt diese Bodenplatte über einen weiteren kleinen Kühlkörper, der die aufgenomme Abwärme ebenfalls an die Umgebung weiterleiten soll.
Auch die Verarbeitung ist für Scythe typisch. Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es nichts zu kritisieren, außer dass die ein oder andere Lamelle minimal verbogen ist. Dieser kleine Schönheitsfehler lässt sich aber relativ schnell selbst beheben. Da der Lüfter beim Mugen 2 relativ tief sitzt, kann der erste Speicherlots bei Arbeitsspeicher mit hohem Kühler nicht verwendet werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Montage*​
Die Montage des Mugen 2 ist etwas umständlicher als bei den anderen Testkandidaten. Zuerst empfiehlt es sich, die entsprechende Sockel-Halterung an den Kühler zu montieren. Bei Sockel 1366, 1156 und 775 Systemen müssen zusätzlich die kleinen Gewindemuttern von hinten in die Halterung gesetzt werden. Dank kleiner Überwurfmuttern lassen sich diese verschrauben. Die Befestigung am Kühler verfügt so über ein Gewinde, in das sich die längere Schraube drehen lässt. Nun beginnt der schwierigere Teil der Montage. Um den Kühler schnell und einfach zu montieren, empfiehlt es sich, das Mainboard umzudrehen und die Backplate samt Schrauben anzustecken. Am einfachsten ist die Montage wenn Ihr den Kühler auf dem Kopf stellt. Vergesst vorher nicht, die Schutzfolie zu entfernen und Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufzutragen. Stülpt das Mainboard nun auf den umgedrehten Kühler und verschraubt die Backplate mit den Klammern. Man merkt, die Montage ist schwer zu beschreiben. In der Praxis ist die Montage etwas tricky, aber mit Geduld schnell erledigt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross*​
Scythe war schon immer ein Vorreiter bei ausgefallenen Designs. In der Vergangenheit konnte Scythe den Markt mit neuen Kreationen wie dem Kama Angle oder dem Kama Cross aufmischen. Mittlerweile ist der Kama Cross erwachsen geworden und ein einer neuen Version aufgelegt worden, dem Grand Kama Cross. Der Grand Kama Cross verfügt gegenüber seinem Vorgänger über vier anstatt drei Heatpipes und einem 140mm Lüfter anstelle des 100mm Lüfters des Vorgängers.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Wie auch der Mugen 2, bekommt der Grand Kama Cross eine auffällige aber stimmige Verpackung spendiert. Die unterschiedlichen Rot-, Grau- und Weisstöne harmonieren sehr gut miteinander. Auf der Front der Verpackung ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin finden sich dort einige Features abgebildet. Dazu gehört die „X Structure“, also die Form und Anordnung der Heatpipes und der „4 Way Mounting“. Dank der speziellen Verschraubung ist es möglich, den Grand Kama Cross auf jedem Sockel flexibel in jede Richtung zu verbauen. Als weiteres Feature nennt Scythe den 140mm Lüfter, der über 120mm Bohrungen verfügt. So lässt sich auf dem Kühler auch ein normaler 120mm Lüfter verbauen. Auf den Seiten findet der Käufer eine Produktbeschreibung sowie eine Auflistung der einzelnen Spezifikationen vor. Auf der Rückseite druckt Scythe Informationen zur Garantie ab.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Testkandidaten schaut der Lieferumfang etwas mager aus. Das liegt allerdings daran, dass beim Grand Kama Cross nicht erst ein Montage-Kit verbaut werden muss. Für die unterschiedlichen Sockel liegen drei Befestigungsklammern bei. Weiterhin enthält der Lieferumfang einen 140mm Lüfter, eine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste sowie eine Montageanleitung. Bei Intel-Systemen (Sockel 775/1156/1366) setzt Scythe leider auf Push-Pins.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Spezifikationen*​
Auch der Grand Kama Cross zeichnet sich durch seine hohe Flexibilität aus. So ist der Kühler auf fast allen Systemen ohne Einschränkung nutzbar. Scythe setzt auf 4 Heatpipes die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 6mm haben.  Mit montiertem Lüfter bringt der Kühler ein  Gewicht von  738 Gramm und sortiert sich somit eher im unteren Bereich an. Der Lüfter arbeitet mit einer Drehzahl von 1.300rpm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Impressionen*​
Die Optik lässt darauf schließen, dass es sich um einen Kühler von Scythe handelt. Die silbernen Lamellen und kupfernen Heatpipes passen optisch sehr gut zusammen und bilden einen netten Kontrast. Nimmt man den Lüfter ab, wirkt der Kühler eher wie ein V8-Motor. Der Aufbau unterscheidet sich stark zu den anderen Testkandidaten, da es sich bei dem Grand Kama Cross um einen Topblow-Kühler handelt. Dieser pustet die Luft von oben herab durch die Lamellen und sorgt so für Frischluft. Wie auch beim Mugen 2, berühren die Heatpipes die CPU nicht direkt. Die Abwärme wird über eine Bodenplatte aufgenommen und an die Heatpipes weitergeleitet. Die Heatpipes und die Bodenplatte wurden sauber verarbeitet und es fallen keine Ungereimtheiten auf.
Auch die Verarbeitung ist für Scythe typisch. Hier gilt auch das gleiche, was für den Mugen 2 gilt. Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es nichts zu kritisieren, außer dass die ein oder andere Lamelle minimal verbogen ist. Dieser kleine Schönheitsfehler lässt sich aber beim Grand Kama Cross relativ schnell selbst beheben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Montage*​
Die Montage des Grand Kama Cross ist an sich äußerst einfach und schnell erledigt. Es muss lediglich die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite des Kühlers entfernt werden. Schon kann die gewünschte Halterung mittels der vier kleinen Schrauben auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte verschraubt werden. Bei aktuellen Intel-Systemen setzt Scythe auf Pushpins. Hier beginnt nun der kniffelige Teil der Montage. Nachdem Ihr die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufgetragen habt, könnt Ihr den Kühler auf die CPU setzten und die Pushpins verankern. Zwar ist dies nicht sonderlich praktisch, aber es funktioniert. Mit etwas Übung klappt die Montage ohne Probleme. Es empfiehlt sich, die Pushpins über Kreuz zu verankern.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X*​
Längere Zeit war es ruhig um die taiwanesische Kühlerschmiede Thermalright. Still und heimlich entwickelte Thermalright einen Nachfolger des erfolgreichen Ultra 120 eXtreme. Heraus kam der Venomous X. Optische parallelen zum Vorgänger lassen sich nicht leugnen. Dennoch soll der Kühler dank eines ausgeklügelten Montage-Systems und verbesserter Leistung auftrumpfen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Mit dem Venomous X betritt Thermalright ein neues Zeitalter. Vorbei sind die Zeiten, in denen die Kühler in braunen Pappkartons verkauft wurden. Der Venomous X wird in einer kompakten schwarzen Pappverpackung verkauft. Auf der Vorderseite wurde in goldener Schrift „Venomous X“ aufgedruckt. Weitere Informationen oder Spezifikationen enthält die Verpackung nicht. Einzig, das der Kühler für Intel-Systeme mit dem Sockel 775, 1156 und 1366 geeignet ist. Die restlichen Seiten sind nur mit einem „Venomous X“-Schriftzug bedruckt. Im Inneren der Verpackung liegt ein „Accessory Pack“ bei, was eine Installationsanleitung sowie das Montagematerial beinhaltet.
Zusätzlich zum Montage-Kit, was aus vielen Einzelteilen besteht, legt Thermalright noch eine Installationsanleitung sowie eine kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste bei. Weiterhin enthält der Lieferumfang vier Lüfterklammern und Gummistreifen. Diese dienen dazu, den Lüfter vom Kühler zu entkoppeln damit keine Vibrationen auftreten. Da es möglich ist, den Anpressdruck des Kühlers durch eine Schraube zu erhöhen, liefert Thermalright einen dafür geeigneten Schraubenschlüssel mit. Einen Lüfter sucht man bei Thermalright vergebens. Dieser muss extra erworben werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Spezifikationen*​
Von Haus aus ist Thermalright‘s Venomous X nur zu Intel-Systemen kompatibel. Wer den Kühler auf einem AMD-System verwenden möchte, muss das optionale Montage-Kit kaufen. Wie auch schon beim Ultra 120 eXtreme setzt Thermalright beim Venomous X auf sechs Heatpipes mit einem jeweiligen Durchmesser von 6mm. Mit montiertem Referenzlüfter bringt der Kühler ein Gewicht von 898 Gramm auf die Waage und sortiert sich im oberen Drittel ein. Ohne Lüfter bringt der Kühler 720 Gramm auf die Waage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Impressionen*​
Das der Venomous X teilweise die Optik des Ultra 120 eXtreme vererbt hat, lässt sich nicht verheimlichen. Thermalright hat dem Ultra 120 eXtreme ein Facelifting verpasst. Durch die Zacken an den Lamellen wirkt der Kühler etwas aggressiver und dynamischer als sein indirekter Vorgänger. An der Farbgebung hat sich hingegen nichts verändert. Nach wie vor setzt Thermalright auf vernickelte Kupfer-Heatpipes und Aluminium-Heatpipes. Positiv hinzuzufügen ist, das Thermalright die Befestigung für die Lüfterklammern überarbeitet hat. Diese lassen sich nun einfach oben, bzw. unten in die Lamellen einstecken.
Auch bei der Bodenplatte macht Thermalright keine Kompromisse und bleibt der bekannten Linie treu. Die Heatpipes nehmen die Abwärme der CPU über eine Bodenplatte auf. Den Heatspreader selbst berühren die Heatpipes nicht. Gegenüber dem Ultra 120 eXtreme und dem IFX-14 ist die Materialgüte des Venomous X wirklich ohne Makel. Die Heatpipes und Lamellen sind sauber verarbeitet. Die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen sind alle identisch. Scharfe Kanten gibt es, bis auf an den Spitzen der Zacken, keine.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Montage*​
Mit dem Venomous X spendiert Thermalright seinen Kühlern für Intel-Systeme ein neues Montage Kit. Auch wenn dieses auf den ersten Blick nach viel und aufwendiger Arbeit ausschaut, ist es in der Handhabung äußerst praktisch.  Zuerst kann die Backplate, die über eine flexible Mutter verfügt, angepasst werden. Die Mutter lässt sich hin und her schieben, so kann die Backplate für die unterschiedlichen Intel-Systeme angepasst werden. Mittels der Rändelschrauben wird die Backplate mit dem Mainboard verschraubt. Auf der Unterseite verfügen die Rändelschrauben über einen aufgeklebten Plastikring. So werden die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards vor Kratzern bewahrt. Nachdem die silberne Befestigungs-Platte auf die Rändelschrauben gelegt wurde, kann diese mit den beiliegenden Muttern fixiert werden. Nachdem die Schutzfolie an der Unterseite des Kühlers entfernt und die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler montiert werden. Die Verstrebung lässt sich einfach einsetzten und verrutscht dank einer Fixierung nicht. Mit dem beiliegendem Schraubenschlüssel lassen sich die Schrauben über Kreuz abwechselnd festziehen. Zum Schluss kann der Anpressdruck für den Kühler noch erhöht werden, indem man die Fixierung der Verstrebung mit dem Schraubenschlüssel anzieht.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder*​
BALDER, Gott des Lichts und der Ästhetik – auf diesen Namen hört die neuste Kreation aus dem Hause von Xigmatek. Dabei bildet der Balder die Speerspitze einer neuen Kühler-Serie von Xigmatek. Dank der „MIRROR LOOK“ Optik, wirkt der Kühler wie ein Spiegel. Auch die Spezifikationen klingen vielversprechend: der Balder setzt auf drei dicke Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 8mm. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Auch die Verpackung des Balder ist vollkommen neu. Anstatt auf eine Pappverpackung, wie sie andere Hersteller nutzen, setzt Xigmatek auf eine durchsichtige Plastikverpackung. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung sind minimale Verzierungen abgedruckt. Durch die durchsichtige Verpackung ist der Kühler direkt zu erkennen. Ein Aufdruck weist darauf hin, dass der Kühler zu aktuellen Sockel 1156-Systemen kompatibel ist. Die Rückseite der Verpackung enthält eine detaillierte Auflistung der Spezifikationen. Hinzukommt, dass Xigmatek ein Feature des Balder’s näher erklärt. Dabei handelt es sich um Xigmatek‘s „Anti-Vibration Rubbers“, die den Lüfter vollständig vom Kühlkörper entkoppeln, damit keine Vibrationen übertragen werden.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern fällt der Lieferumfang eher mager aus. Für AMD-Systeme legt Xigmatek eine Halteklammer bei, mit der der Kühler befestigt wird. Auf Intel-Systemen wird der Kühler mit der beiliegenden Backplate verschraubt. Neben einer Montageanleitung und einer kleinen Tüte Wärmeleitpaste, enthält der Lieferumfang einen 120mm Lüfter. Der Lüfter verfügt über weiße LEDs. Damit der Kühler auch mit zwei Lüftern genutzt werden kann, liegt ein zweiter Satz Entkoppler bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Spezifikationen*​
Der Balder basiert auf drei Heatpipes die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 8mm haben. Damit ist der Balder, der Kühler im Roundup, der über die wenigsten Heatpipes verfügt. Mit seinen 596 Gramm gehört der Balder eher zu den Leichtgewichten im Roundup. Ohne Lüfter wiegt der Kühler 476 Gramm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Impressionen*​
Xigmatek’s Balder ist relativ schmal. Mit einer „Tiefe“ von nur 5cm entstehen auf kaum einem Mainboard Kompatibilitätsprobleme, da keine Speicherbänke blockiert werden. Montiert man einen Lüfter an den Balder ist dieser gerade einmal 6,2cm dick. Auch hier entstehen keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme bei den Speicherbänken. Dank des „Mirror Looks“ sorgt der Balder im Gehäuse für „Bling Bling“ Optik. 
Der Kühler ist vollständig vernickelt. So passen die kupfernen Heatpipes besser zu den Lamellen. Auf der Oberseite der Kühlerlamellen ist ein „X“ für Xigmatek eingeprägt. Xigmatek setzt beim Balder, wie auch bei all seinen anderen Kühlern auf die bewährte H.D.T. Technologie. H.D.T steht in diesem Fall für „Heatpipe direct Touch“. Das bedeutet, dass die Heatpipes die direkt Kontakt mit dem Heatspreader der CPU haben. Die Abwärme wird so direkt ohne Umwege aufgenommen. Der kleine Sockel über den Heatpipes sorgt für zusätzliche Kühlung, dient aber eigentlich zur Befestigung des Montage-Kits. Die Verarbeitung ist überraschend gut. Die Heatpipes sind an den Seiten ordentlich verlötet. Allerdings sind einige Heatpipes minimal verbogen. Mit wenigen Handgriffen lässt sich dieser Mangel aber beheben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Montage*​
Xigmatek setzt bei der Montage auf altbekannte Technik. Damit die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards in Position bleibt, müssen die vier kleinen Stücke Schutzfolie entfernt werden. Die Backplate lässt sich so mit kleinen Kontaktflächen auf der Rückseite des Mainboards festkleben. Nachdem die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite des Kühlers abgezogen und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Mittels der vier Schrauben lässt sich der Kühler nun über Kreuz final justieren. Die Entkoppler lassen sich über die Enden der Heatpipes stülpen und halten so den Lüfter.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

*Coolink Corator DS*​
Mit dem Corator DS feiert Coolink sein Comeback im CPU-Kühler Markt. Nachdem Coolink in der Vergangenheit mit dem Grafikartenkühler „GFX Chilla“ die Kunden für sich gewinnen konnte, soll nun der Corator DS um die Gunst der Käufer kämpfen. Coolink setzt, wie auch Thermalright und Noctua, auf ein „Twin-Tower Design“.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Coolink liefert den Corator DS in einer großen und bunten Pappverpackung aus. Auf der Front der Verpackung ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Die Seiten der Verpackung enthalten eine detaillierte Spezifikation des Kühlers sowie eine Erläuterung der wichtigsten Features. Zu den besonderen Features gehört Coolink‘s „Asymetrical dual fin stack“ Technologie. Da der Kühler auf zwei Türme setzt, verfügt ein Tower über 40, der andere nur über 30 Lamellen. Dies soll den Airflow und damit die Leitung des Kühlers steigern. Weiterhin umwirbt Coolink den Kühler mit der speziellen „GDT – Gapless Direct Touch“ Technologie. Das bedeutet, dass die Heatpipes und der Sockel des Kühlers nahtlos ineinander übergehen und somit quasi aus einem Stück bestehen. Weiterhin umwirbt Coolink den Kühler mit der „SecuFirm 2“ Verschraubung, auf die auch der NH-D14 von Noctua setzt.
Auf der Rückseite sind Bilder der Kernfeatures des Kühlers abgebildet.
Der Lieferumfang enthält neben einem 120mm Lüfter und einem Satz Lüfterklammern eine Installationsanleitung für Intel- und AMD-Systeme. Die weiteren „Kleinteile“ des Montage-Kits sind identisch zu Noctuas NH-D14. Leider legt Coolink keinen zweiten Satz Lüfterklammern bei. So lässt sich ein weiterer Lüfter nur mit etwas Bastelei und Kreativität am Kühler befestigen. Mit ein paar Kabelbindern ist die Montage des zweiten Lüfters aber auch schnell erledigt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Spezifikationen*​
Coolink verzichtet auf eine Lackierung und lässt die Materialien weitestgehend unbehandelt. Mit montiertem Lüfter bringt der Corator DS stolze 1.020 Gramm auf die Waage. Dank vier 8mm Heatpipes ist der Corator DS auch in der Lage hitzköpfige Prozessoren zu kühlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Impressionen*​
Coolink setzt, wie auch Noctua beim NH-D14, auf das „Twin-Tower“-Design. Der Kühler besteht aus zwei Kühltürmen die nur über die Heatpipes miteinander verbunden sind. Der Kühler verfügt insgesamt über 70 Lamellen die auf die beiden Türme verteilt sind. Coolink teilt die Anzahl der Lamellen aber nicht gleich auf. Um den Airflow des Kühlers zu verbessern, verfügt ein Turm über 40, der andere über 30 Lamellen. Dies erklärt auch, warum die Abstände zwischen den Lamellen bei einem Turm größer, bzw. kleiner sind. Leider sieht man den Lüfter zwischen den Kühltürmen nicht richtig. Dieser ist aufgrund seiner ausgefallenen Farbwahl ein echter Hingucker. Die Kombination aus grün und schwarz wirkt echt schick. Damit der Lüfter möglichst wenig Vibrationen an den Kühler überträgt, verfügt der Kühlturm auf der Innenseite über zwei aufgeklebte Gummistreifen. Leider enthält der Lieferumfang keinen zweiten Satz Gummistreifen für einen weiteren Lüfter. Auch so macht der Corator DS einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Coolink verzichtet darauf, den Kühler zu lackieren oder vernickeln. Die Kombination der kupfernen Heatpipes und der matten Lamellen wirkt zwar etwas rustikal, aber zeitlos. In der Mitte der Lamellen stanzt Coolink den Firmenschriftzug ein.
Coolink integriert die Heatpipes so in die Bodenplatte, das diese direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader der CPU haben. Allerdings verlötet Coolink die Heatpipes mit der Bodenplatte so, dass diese als ein Element anzusehen sind. Ein Übergang von den Heatpipes zur Bodenplatte ist nur bei äußerst genauer Betrachtung sichtbar. Die Verarbeitung ist überraschend hochwertig und weist keine Mängel auf.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Montage*​
Die Montage ist identisch zu der des NH-D14 von Noctua, da beide das gleiche Montage-Kit verwenden. Auch wenn die Montage viele Einzelteile benötigt, ist sie relativ einfach und geht recht zügig vonstatten. Da die Backplate für alle aktuellen Intel-Systeme geeignet ist, muss bei einem LGA1366-System der Schaumstoff-Abstandshalter entfernt werden. Danach lässt sich die Backplate ganz einfach von hinten hinter den Sockel stecken. Die beiliegenden Schrauben werden auch von hinten durch die Backplate gesteckt. Da sie über einen sechseckigen Kopf verfügen, können sie sich nicht mit drehen und sind starr. Auf der Vorderseite müssen nun die Abstandshalter sowie die Querstreben angebracht werden. Mit den vier Rändelschrauben wird alles fixiert. Nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist, kann der Kühler montiert werden. Hierbei muss der  Lüfter in der Mitte entfernt werden, da man sonst nicht an die Schrauben kommt. Sobald dieser entfernt und der Kühler in Position gebracht ist, lässt er sich mit wenigen Handgriffen festschrauben. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex*​
Nachdem Zalman mit dem CNPS10X Extreme einige Erfolge einfahren konnte, folgt nun eine etwas abgespeckte Version des Kühler: der CNPS10X Flex. Im Gegensatz zum CNPS10X Extreme verfügt der Flex von Haus aus über keinen Lüfter. Die aufwendige Lüfterhalterung samt Plastikverkleidung  ist dabei auch auf der Strecke geblieben. Diese „Einsparungen“ sind allerdings nicht negativ, denn im Vergleich zum großen Bruder sinkt der Preis und der Lüfter ist frei wählbar.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Zalman vertreibt den CNPS10X Flex in einer bunt bedruckten Pappverpackung. Auf der Front der Verpackung ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin verfügt die Verpackung des CNPS10X Flex auf der Vorderseite über einen Hinweis, dass der Kühler auch für aktuelle Sockel 1156-Systeme geeignet ist. Zalman umwirbt den Kühler mit seiner universellen Kompatibilität und dem flexiblen Design. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer einige Spezifikationen des Kühlers vor. Weiterhin druck Zalman eine Liste zu kompatiblem Sockeln auf. Neben weiteren Bildern, die die Kernmerkmale des Kühlers verdeutlichen weißt Zalman den Kunden darauf hin, dass der Lieferumfang des CNPS10X Flex über 4 Lüfterklammern verfügt. So ist es von Haus aus möglich, den Kühler mit zwei Lüftern zu bestücken.
Der Lieferumfang enthält die entsprechenden Montage-Kits für die jeweiligen Sockel. Dank flexibler Montage-Kits lässt sich der Kühler auch auf älteren Sockel 754/939-Mainboards montieren. Zusätzlich zu den 4 Lüfterklammern liegen dem CNPS10X Flex vier Schaumstoffstreifen bei. Diese lassen sich auf den Lüfter kleben, damit dieser keine Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper überträgt. Neben dem Handbuch und einer Spritze Wärmeleitpaste legt Zalman auch noch einen Case-Badge bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Spezifikationen*​
Zalman setzt beim CNPS10X Flex auf 5 Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm. Da der Kühler ohne Lüfter verkauft wird, bringt er 710 Gramm auf die Waage. Mit montiertem Referenzlüfter sind es 888 Gramm. Dank einer breit gefächerten Flexibilität passt der Kühler auch bei älteren Systemen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Impressionen*​
Dank schwarzer und silberner Heatpipes verpasst Zalman dem CNPS10X Flex ein schickes Design. Die Kupfer-Heatpipes werden farblich so belassen. Wie auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen ist, sieht man die Enden der Heatpipes auf der Oberseite des Kühlers nicht. Zalman montiert auf der obersten Lamelle eine Abdeckung, die die Enden der Heatpipes versteckt. Durch die Abdeckung möchte Zalman einen ästhetischen Look erreichen, was ihnen auch gelungen ist. Auf der Abdeckung ist der Schriftzug „CNPS10X“ eingestanzt. Weiterhin verfügen die einzelnen Lamellen auch über dieses Branding. Dank kompakter Abmessungen ist der Kühler relativ flexibel. Mit montiertem Lüfter misst der Kühler eine Breite von 86mm und versperrt höchstens die erste Speicherbank neben dem CPU-Sockel. 
Bei der Bodenplatte verzichtet Zalman auf ausgefallene Spielereien und setzt auf bewährtes. Die Abwärme der CPU wird über eine Bodenplatte an die 5 Heatpipes weitergegeben. An den Seiten verfügt jede Lamelle über eine kleine Kerbe. Diese dient zur Befestigung der Lüfterklammern. Verarbeitungstechnisch gibt es kaum Mängel. Einzig die Heatpipes wurden etwas unsauber mit der Bodenplatte verbunden. Hier finden sich kleine Rückstände in Kupferform. Die Lamellen sind dagegen makellos verarbeitet.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Montage*​
Die Montage des CNPS10X Flex besteht zwar aus vielen Einzelteilen, ist aber verhältnismäßig einfach. Damit die Backplate richtig genutzt werden kann, müssen die Gewindeschrauben in die passenden Löcher gesteckt werden. Welche Löcher gebraucht werden, hängt vom Sockel ab. Damit die Schrauben nicht abfallen, lassen sich diese mit den beiliegenden schwarzen „Kappen“ verriegeln. Im nächsten Schritt wird der hauchdünne Abstandshalter auf die Backplate geklebt. Da dieser von beiden Seiten klebt, hält er die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards noch in Position. Damit der Kühler sich auch auf dem entsprechenden System verschrauben lässt, müssen noch zwei Halterungen montiert werden. Diese werden zwischen die eigentliche Bodenplatte und den Deckel gesteckt. Damit diese dort auch halten, müssen die vier Schrauben auf der Unterseite gelöst, die Halterungen eingesteckt und die Schrauben wieder angezogen werden. Nachdem die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Zum Schluß wird der Kühler mit 4 Schrauben über Kreuz befestigt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Mainboardkühlung verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB G.Skill Trident genutzt. Da die Trident über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. In der Praxis war das, mit Ausnahme beim Mugen 2, nicht der Fall. 
Für die Bildausgabe ist eine ATI Radeon HD 4770 mit 512MB vRam von XFX zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen*​
Um die verschiedenen Kühler miteinander zu vergleichen, mussten alle Kühler einen Testparcours durchlaufen. Dieser setzt sich aus drei einzelnen Kategorien zusammen und verdeutlicht sehr gut, wie jeder Testkandidat auf verschiedene Lüfter sowie Lüftergeschwindigkeiten skaliert.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Den Test mir Originallüfter mussten auch nur die Kühler absolvieren, die ab Werk einen Lüfter enthalten. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu einer Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatech’s PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm. Die Werte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung. Bei den Messungen mit Referenzlüftern wurden zwei weitere Kühler dem Testfeld hinzugefügt: Thermalright’s IFX-14 und Ultra 120 eXtreme. Diese beiden sollen als weitere Richtwerte dienen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Kühlleistung: Standardlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coolink’s Corator DS performt überraschend gut. Dank hoher Drehzahl ist der Kühler in Schlagdistanz zu Noctua’s NH-D14. Dennoch dominiert der NH-D14 ohne Probleme. Die anderen Testkandidaten liegen dicht zusammen. Auch wenn Xigmatek’s Balder nur über 3 Heatpipes verfügt, kann er sich dank des schnell drehenden Lüfter gut in Szene setzten. Der Grand Kama Cross muss den anderen Kühlern bei 100% leicht geschlagen geben. Bei 75% und 50% kann er allerdings wieder aufschließen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Kühlleistung: 1x Referenzlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Scythe S-Fex führt der NH-D14 von Noctua das Testfeld an, allerdings nur bei 100% und 75%. Bei 50% zieht der Megahalems am Giganten vorbei. Auch der Mugen 2 kann sich vor den NH-D14 setzten. Überraschend ist auch hier die Leistung vom Venomous X und Corator DS. Beide Kühler erreichen erstklassige Ergebnisse. Der Venomous X kann sich minimal vor den Corator DS setzten. Die ersten 7 Kühler liegen aber dennoch sehr nah beieinander. Xigmatek’s Balder muss leider ein paar Federn lassen. Ihm bekommt die geringe Drehzahl nicht gut. Gleiches gilt für Scythe’s Grand Kama Cross. Der Grand Kama Cross verliert etwas Leistung aufgrund des kleineren Referenzlüfters. Der Kühler sollte daher nur in Kombination mit einem 140mm Lüfter genutzt werden.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Kühlleistung: 2x Referenzlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei Lüftern dominiert der NH-D14 das Testfeld, gefolgt vom Venomous X. Der Corator DS schlägt den Megahalems bei 100%. Bei 75% und 50% kann sich der Megahalems leicht vor den Corator DS. Der Mugen 2 muss sich der Nordwand minimal geschlagen geben. Bei 50% wendet sich das Blatt und der Mugen 2 kann sich vor die Nordwand setzten. Alpenföhn’s Nordwand skaliert nicht auf niedrige Drehzahlen. Aufgrund der geringen Drehzahl fällt auch der Balder etwas zurück. Hier helfen auch keine zwei Lüfter. Der Kühler braucht für gute Ergebnisse etwas mehr Drehzahl.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärkemessungen*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Messung der Lautstärke dominiert Noctua mit dem NH-D14. Scythe kann dank leiser Lüfter hier mit dem Mugen 2 und dem Grand Kama Cross punkten. Der Corator DS und der Balder fallen aufgrund des schnellen Lüfters leicht zurück. Die Nordwand findet sich dank ordentlicher Ergebnisse im Mittelfeld wieder. Für die anderen Kühler wurde keine Lautstärkemessung durchgeführt, da die Lautstärke der Kühler davon abhängig ist, welcher Lüfter montiert wird.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Kommen wir nun zum abschließenden Fazit. Alle getesteten Kühler können überzeugen. Den Testsieg sichert sich Noctua mit dem NH-D14. Hier stimmt einfach alles. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich top, die Leistung erstklassig und der Lieferumfang grandios. Der Kühler lässt wirklich keine Wünsche mehr offen. Mit dem NH-D14 hat Noctua ein erstklassiges Komplettpaket geschnürt. Einziger der Preiss trübt das Gesamtbild minimal. Der Kühler kostet ca. 75,00 Euro. Viel Geld für einen Kühler – allerdings ist der NH-D14 jeden einzelnen Cent davon Wert. Somit geht der „Gold Award“ an den Noctua NH-D14.
Den zweiten Platz teilen sich zwei Kühler. Zum einen ist da Thermalright’s Venomous X, der durch eine wirklich gute Leistung und Verarbeitung überzeugt. Die Montage ist wirklich einfach und äußerst praktisch. Eine echte Innovation ist die Regelung „Anpressdrucks“. Für ca. 60 Euro wechselt der Venomous X den Besitzer. Einigster Kritikpunkt ist das fehlende Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme. Der Venomous X verdient sich so den „Silber Award“.
Der zweite „Silber Award“ geht an Coolink‘s Corator DS. Die gute Leistung des Kühlers war eine echte Überraschung. Dennoch ist das Gesamtpaket äußerst stimmig. Leistungstechnisch sortiert sich der Corator DS hinter dem NH-D14 und Venomous X ein. Einzige Kritikpunkte sind der etwas störende Lüfter und das fehlende Befestigungsmaterial für einen zweiten Lüfter. Der Corator DS bietet für ca. 53,00 Euro im Vergleich zum Venomous X das bessere Gesamtpaket und sichert sich somit auch den „Silber Award“.
Auch der „Bronze Award“ wird zweimal verliehen. Hier liefern sich Scythe’s Mugen 2 und Prolimatech’s Megahalems ein echtes Duell. Mit dem Mugen 2 bietet Scythe ein ausbalanciertes  Gesamtpaket an. Der Mugen 2 zeichnet sich durch seine außergewöhnliche vielseitige Flexibilität aus und ist somit eine echte Empfehlung für ältere Sockel 478/754/939-Systeme. Kühlleistung und Lautstärke können ebenfalls Überzeugen. Die Montage ist leicht umständlich und fordert etwas Geduld. Dennoch für gerade einmal 40,00 Euro verdient sich der Mugen 2 somit den ersten „Bronze Award.“ 

Prolimatech’s Megahalems musste den Thron für Noctua’s NH-D14 räumen. Dennoch gehört der Kühler nicht zum alten Eisen. Im Gegenteil, die Leistung ist weiterhin erstklassig und muss sich nicht verstecken. Größter Pluspunkt des Megahalems ist sein ausgefallenes und robustes Montage-Kit. Leistungstechnisch kann sich der Megahalems vor dem Mugen 2 behaupten, sammelt aber leichte Minuspunkte aufgrund der fehlenden Verschraubung für AMD-Systeme. Für ca. 45,00 Euro wechselt der Megahalems den Besitzer und verdient sich somit auch den „Bronze Award“.

Die anderen Testkandidaten sollen aber nicht ganz leer ausgehen und verdienen sich das Prädikat „Empfehlung“.  Auch wenn sich die Nordwand von EKL keine schwerwiegenden Patzer erlaubt, reicht es in diesem Roundup nicht für eine Auszeichnung. Leistungstechnisch liegt der Kühler etwas vor dem Mugen 2, muss sich diesem aber aufgrund der höheren Flexibilität und dem besseren Preis- / Leistungs-Verhältnisses geschlagen geben. Auch der Lüfter des Mugen 2 ist etwas besser. Auch für den Xigmatek Balder reicht es nicht für einen Award. Leider kann der Kühler leistungstechnisch nicht ganz mithalten. Bei voller Drehzahl fällt auch der Lüfter negativ auf, was für Minuspunkte sorgt. Allerdings kann der Balder mit seiner äußerst einfachen Montage punkten. Gerade auf AMD-Systemen ist der Kühler schnell montiert. Das genaue Gegenteil findet man bei Scythe’s Grand Kama Cross. Hier ist der Lüfter wirklich leise. Allerdings ist die Befestigung nicht optimal. So setzt der Grand Kama Cross auf eine Befestigung mittels Pushpins. Auch muss der Kühler leistungstechnisch leicht abreißen lassen. Aufgrund der Bauform ist es nicht möglich, den Kühler mit einem zweiten Lüfter zu bestücken.
Doch für welchen Kühler man sich zu guter Letzt entscheidet, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Unter dem nächsten Punkt „Links“ könnt Ihr nachlesen, wo Ihr welchen Kühler, für welchen Preis kaufen  könnt.
Der „Gold Award“ für den Testsieger: *Noctua NH-D14*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der „Silber Award“ für die zwei Zweitplazierten: *Thermalright Venomous X* und *Coolink Corator DS*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der „Bronze Award“ für die zwei Drittplazierten: *Scythe Mugen 2* und *Prolimatech Megahalems*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle weiteren Kühler erhalten dennoch das Prädikat „Empfehlung“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Noctua NH-D14 bei Caseking kaufen

Thermalright Venomous X bei PC-Cooling kaufen

Coolink Corator DS bei Caseking kaufen

Scythe Mugen 2 bei Caseking kaufen

Prolimatech Megahalems bei Caseking kaufen

Alpenföhn Nordwad bei Caseking kaufen

Xigmatek Balder bei Caseking kaufen

Scythe Grand Kama Cross bei Caseking kaufen

Zalman CNPS10X Flex bei Caseking kaufen

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Kommentare könnt ihr hier hinterlassen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...up-9-high-end-cpu-kuehler-im-pcghx-check.html


----------

